# One Antler



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I carved an antler (yes just one -- going for that Venger aesthetic) that I want to attach to a hard plastic shell which will serve as the base for my mask/helm thing. Headgear. You know.

The antler is about 18" long but made of 1/2" foam and therefore very light. The other material is in fact a kid's JOL treat bucket chopped up kindof like a topless helmet or crown. The whole thing will be coated in something or other for texture and painted etc etc...

Any suggestions for how best to attach one to the other? I used wire and gorilla glue to do this for a prop, and it seems to be holding up fine, but I sincerely do not want this to fall apart the first time I accidentally misjudge my head's distance from a door frame or something.

Thanks in advance, if you have advice/suggestions/ideas/warnings of any kind.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

A great website: http://www.thistothat.com/


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Along with glue, I'd anchor the antler to the headgear with a long screw and a large fender washer, just make sure to keep the screw head from contacting your head. Also, I'd try to reinforce the base of the antler to the outside of the helmet with tape or mache.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

You said the helmet is topless, so I'm not sure this will work, but perhaps a pipe/conduit clamp...basically a half-moon metal or plastic strap. The ears of the clamp can be glued and/or wired down if you don't want to use screws. The plastic ones are kinda thick and may be hard to cover/hide, but the metal ones are fairly thin.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

get those snap on or magnetic implants right underneath the skin of your head..you'd be ALL SET for Burning Man next year....


----------

